
An Employer's Guide to Navigating the Coronavirus - shawncampbell
https://gusto.com/blog/people-management/coronavirus-employers-guide
======
shawncampbell
An email sent earlier today from Gusto's CEO, Josh Reeves, included a link to
this article. As a business owner, I found it informative; as a consultant, I
consider it an excellent example of business-to-customer communication during
the events surrounds COVID-19.

